# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  dimmer για μοτερ 12v απο υαλοκαθαριστηρες

## LouCi4er

Γεια σας παιδια.Πολυ καλο το φορουμ σας.Θελω να ρωτησω κατι.Εχω ενα μοτερ απο υαλοκαθαριστηρες για το αρνι,κλασικα.Εχει δυο σκαλες αλλα επειδη και στην πιο αργη παει σχετικα γρηγορα(παιρνουμε και μικρο αρνακι),ψαχνω να βρω ενα τροπο να του μειωνω τις στροφες.Το μοτερ το λειτουργω με ενα Μ/Σ 220V->12V 6A.Ενας γνωστος μου που εχει μαγαζι με ηλεκτρολογικο υλικο πουλαει ενα συστημα που του δινεις κατευθειαν 220V και βγαζει στην εξοδο 12V αλλα εχει και ενα ρυθμιστη πανω για την αυξομειωση των στροφων.Δεν ξερω αν τα φτιαχνει ο ιδιος ή αν τα παιρνει ετοιμα,αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι τα ζηταει 60 ευρω (μαλλον τοσα του λειπονται).Τεσπα,θελω να μου πειτε τι χρειαζομαι για να κατασκευασω κατι αναλογο ή καλυτερα αν γινεται να μου προτεινετε κατι ετοιμο.Κατι τετοιο θα κανει δουλεια:http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=16659&cat=254&page=1. 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, πιθανότατα αυτό που λες θα σου κάνει. Αλλά αν θες κάτι φτηνό, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να βάλεις σε σειρά με το μοτέρ καμιά λάμπα αυτοκινήτου;

----------


## LouCi4er

Μεσα στο μυαλο μου εισαι.Ετσι το ειχα περυσι,χεχε.Θα δουλεψει λες αυτο στο λινκ?Απο την εξοδο του Μ/Σ θα τροφοδοτησω το dimmer και απο την εξοδο του dimmer το μοτερακι,σωστα?

----------


## -nikos-

> Μεσα στο μυαλο μου εισαι.Ετσι το ειχα περυσι,χεχε.Θα δουλεψει λες αυτο στο λινκ?Απο την εξοδο του Μ/Σ θα τροφοδοτησω το dimmer και απο την εξοδο του dimmer το μοτερακι,σωστα?



OXI.
θα του βαλεις κατευθιαν 6 βολτ απο τροφοδοτικο η μπαταρια οτιδιποτε αλλο θα το καψει.

----------


## LouCi4er

Αμα του δωσω απο τα 12V του Μ/Σ θα καει το dimmer?

----------


## -nikos-

το μοτερ του υαλοκαθαριστηρα εχει χοντρη περιελιξη και 
η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι μονο με σταθερες αντιστασεις θα εχεις αποτελεσμα
αντιθετα οτιδιποτε μεταβλητο δεν θα αντεξει 3-5ωρες λιτουργιας λογω θερμοκρασιας αντιστασης.

----------


## xristos rds

βαλε ενα dimer στα 220 v

----------


## FILMAN

> OXI.
> θα του βαλεις κατευθιαν 6 βολτ απο τροφοδοτικο η μπαταρια οτιδιποτε αλλο θα το καψει.



Από πού βγαίνει αυτό το συμπέρασμα;





> το μοτερ του υαλοκαθαριστηρα εχει χοντρη περιελιξη και 
> η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι μονο με σταθερες αντιστασεις θα εχεις αποτελεσμα
> αντιθετα οτιδιποτε μεταβλητο δεν θα αντεξει 3-5ωρες λιτουργιας λογω θερμοκρασιας αντιστασης.



Λάθος! Τι σχέση έχει το πάχος των περιελίξεων; Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσεχθεί, είναι αυτός που έφτιαξε το dimmer να μην έχει ξεχάσει να βάλει μια δίοδο flywheel στην έξοδο. Αλλά αν το έχει ξεχάσει, θέλει γερές σφαλιάρες.





> βαλε ενα dimer στα 220 v



Έτσι θα αλλάξεις τα φώτα στον μετασχηματιστή...

----------


## LouCi4er

> Έτσι θα αλλάξεις τα φώτα στον μετασχηματιστή...



Γι' αυτο ημουν σιγουρος και εγω,αν dimmαρω τον μετασχηματιστη θα τα δει ολα.Τεσπα,Φιλιππε,αν σου ειναι ευκολο ενα σχεδιακι της κατασκευης καθως και τι υλικα θα χρειαστω,θα με υποχρεωνες.Η χαρα του να το φτιαξεις μονος σου.

----------


## -nikos-

Να κανεις ενα τεστ-ντραιβ το μηχανησμο πριν την ανασταση :Cool: και καλη τυχη.

----------


## PCMan

Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό ρε παιδιά..
Σαν τι θα παθει ο μετασχηματιστής?
Εμείς χρόνια βάζουμε ντιμερ στα 220 και δουλεύει χωρίς πρόβλημα. 
Οι μετασχηματιστές στα σποτάκια γιατί δεν έχουν πρόβλημα? Και εκείνα ντιμερ στα 220 έχουν...

----------


## timekeeper

Ερε πετσούλα που θα πέσει....

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό ρε παιδιά..
> Σαν τι θα παθει ο μετασχηματιστής?
> Εμείς χρόνια βάζουμε ντιμερ στα 220 και δουλεύει χωρίς πρόβλημα. 
> Οι μετασχηματιστές στα σποτάκια γιατί δεν έχουν πρόβλημα? Και εκείνα ντιμερ στα 220 έχουν...



Έτσι είναι, αλλά το ότι το κάνουν δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστό. Οι μ/ς είναι σχεδιασμένοι να δουλεύουν με ημίτονο και όχι με παλμούς.

----------


## PCMan

Δεν είναι σωστό αλλα το κάνουν ηλεκτρολόγοι, όχι εγώ που δεν ξέρω τίποτα. Τεσπα άλλο ρωτάω.
Διαβάζω "θα αλλάξεις τα φώτα στον μετασχηματιστή" και "θα τα δει ολα", δηλαδή τι θα πάθει?

----------


## -nikos-

> Δεν είναι σωστό αλλα το κάνουν ηλεκτρολόγοι, όχι εγώ που δεν ξέρω τίποτα. Τεσπα άλλο ρωτάω.
> Διαβάζω "θα αλλάξεις τα φώτα στον μετασχηματιστή" και "θα τα δει ολα", δηλαδή τι θα πάθει?



ειναι θεμα μεγεθους,,,ενας μεγαλος [σε ογκο] μετασχηματιστης δεν θα παθει τιποτα
ισως μαλιστα να ειναι και η καλητερη ιδεα,ενας μικρος ομως με περιεληξη λεπτοτερη του μοτερ
θα ψηθει μαζι με το ντιμερ και το αρνι

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό πώς το βλέπεις;

----------

